# Where is the Operating Sys.?



## BFergy6383 (Aug 14, 2019)

Just bought a DellOptiplex360 and there is a startup screen. But then says NTRDL is missing. And below it it says Hit CTRL+ALT+DLT to restart. How do I know what to get to use like windows or Linux or something?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

There are several Optiplex 360 . What does the Service Tag on it say?

That might tell us what OS came with the machine.


----------

